# 1.5 Litre Premium Juice Up for Grabs - Ag Shame! Comp All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (20/1/20)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

It's about time for another competition for forum members methinks.

*1.5 Litres* of Premium Juice up for grabs in our Ag Shame! competition!

*Daily prizes and a grand prize for the week!*

Prizes:

*Daily prize: 2 x 100ml of vape juice of your choice from our 77 flavours!
Grand prize: 5 x 100ml of juice of your choice from our 77 flavours!*

The Rules:

Competition is open to all standard members of the forum, admin and vendors excluded.
Competition runs from today till Friday 24th Jan midnight
Entrants are allowed one entry per day - 5 for the week
Cutoff time for posts are midnight every day
The winner will be announced daily and the winner of the grand prize will be announced on Monday 27 Jan
*Entrants are eligible to win more than once*
Prizes will be dispatched to winners on the 28th Jan 2020
To enter:
For every entry/post

Tell us your sob story as to why you deserve/need to win a prize - truth be damned!
*Tag 2 friends*
1 post per day

@ADV-Des will be the judge - she's a softer touch than I 

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/20)

Sob Story #1

Chapter 1

Janu-Worry

THE END

@antonherbst @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (20/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 188086
> 
> 
> View attachment 188087
> ...



The answers are going to be quite entertaining. Good one @YeOldeOke! I've added the comp to the Giveaway thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

Premium E-Liquid is expensive and would be great to get some as a prize 
@Ruwaid @Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/1/20)

Just a heads-up - Entries need to tag two friends to qualify.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Just a heads-up - Entries need to tag two friends to qualify.


Thanks... just added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/20)

Daily Diary entry No 489: It is day 489 week 69 of January and Payday doesnt seem to be any closer than what it was on the first day when the debit orders started draining my bank account one after the other with no end in sight. My coils are starting to run on fumes and i have contemplated trying to vape pure Oros diluted with tears. I have thought of trying to find some new way of extracting nicotine left over from cigarette butts i found laying outside in the street to add into my possible Oros Mix just to get my fix. They say its only one more week to the end but i doubt i will survive and might have to start dripping my tears straight onto my coils as a way of using bodily fluids to save on my water bill.....as the oros has run out...

@Room Fogger @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1 | Creative 2


----------



## einad5 (20/1/20)

I ran out of concentrate 2 weeks ago, I have been vaping unflavored e-liquid since 
@SAVaper
@Anvil

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (20/1/20)

@vicTor 
@BellaBum 

I have just found out I need to fork out $383 in order to get my son’s matric results and transcripts evaluated as part of USA college acceptance! In January of all months!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

Asterix said:


> @vicTor
> @BellaBum
> 
> I have just found out I need to fork out $383 in order to get my son’s matric results and transcripts evaluated as part of USA college acceptance! In January of all months!



 Okay, you win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spongebob (20/1/20)

All my attempts at DIY have failed miserably  now I'm stuck vaping all those rejects  as my SO refused to lemme pack a cart for juice as she is holding the purse strings 

@Grand Guru @Silver 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)

*End of the world*
Today I searched and looked
counting empty bottles of juice,
turned them upside down and shooked
but there were no drops for my Zeus.
Found grapes to be cooked
ended up with booze.
So thank you in advance, 
BUT I'm still slightly in a trance.

@Raindance 
@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Slick (20/1/20)

@Room Fogger @Jengz

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/1/20)

Does being unemployed count as a sob story? Its depressing as hell, if that helps 


@Andre @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ADV-Des (21/1/20)

Monday's winner is post number 7 @StompieZA !! 

You have won 2 x 100ml Juice, maybe that will help for a while 

I look forward to reading some more creative sad stories!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (21/1/20)

ADV-Des said:


> Monday's winner is post number 7 @StompieZA !!
> 
> You have won 2 x 100ml Juice, maybe that will help for a while
> 
> I look forward to reading some more creative sad stories!



Oh Awesome stuff!! Thank you and glad you enjoyed my story!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## einad5 (21/1/20)

Day 2, the saga continues:

My nic ran out and the delirium is setting in. I found half a packet Marlboro my brother discarded when he quit. I sat there packet in hand like hamlet with his skull reminicing about days gone past when they brought satisfaction:


> "Alas, poor Marlboro ! I knew him, Horatio; a fellow of infinite puffs, of most excellent fancy; he hath borne me on his clouds a thousand times; and now, how abhorred in my imagination it is! My gorge rises at it. Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know not how oft. Where be your flame now? Your smell? Your ashes? Your flashes of merriment, that were wont to set the table on a roar?"



But I can not light one, I may not...
Send help...

@TonySC
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (21/1/20)

einad5 said:


> Day 2, the saga continues:
> 
> My nic ran out and the delirium is setting in. I found half a packet Marlboro my brother discarded when he quit. I sat there packet in hand like hamlet with his skull reminicing about days gone past when they brought satisfaction:
> 
> ...



@einad5 Shakespeare must be turning in his grave at the changes that you made, but I think it's outstanding! I hope you win so that you can have some flashes of merriment!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (21/1/20)

Well done @StompieZA !! Happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/20)

Here we go... Januworry B plans.





It says it all!
@Resistance @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

I went to work to find out my saw broke.
I worked and used hand tools which is not that bad considering I had to rush from work to get my car towed which got stuck close to the highway on a one way road and had to be pushed uphill to get it out of the way first to get it to a safe place so we can call someone to help get it home.
So new battery and mechanic later,the diagnostic doesn't show any faults and the engine has to be stripped to find the issue.
I wish vape juice made all this better.

@hot.chillie35 
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/1/20)

Im so broke and desperate right now, yesterday i went to the local vape shop with my DSTV decoder card and tried to buy some premium juice, the guy looked at me and said i dont have the "premium juice" package and kicked me out of the store! 

@Resistance @Room Fogger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ADV-Des (22/1/20)

Our Winner for today is post #20 @Grand Guru 

You have won 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/20)

Oooohhh enjoy @Grand Guru! I'm sure this will bring a different kind of sunlight into your life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (22/1/20)

@CashKat88 @Paul33 

It’s nearly payday..... but until then:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/20)

ADV-Des said:


> Our Winner for today is post #20 @Grand Guru
> 
> You have won 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!
> 
> Congrats!


Wow! Thank you very much @ADV-Des for the exciting news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (22/1/20)

I'm jerking off my dog to give my cat milk, today I had to go to KFC and lick other peoples fingers.... And dnt have 2 friends to tag cos wen days are dark friends are few.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (22/1/20)

I'm a Christian so i may not and will not lie  so, am i having a dire juice shortage : a big fat YES  can I afford to buy premium juice : a big fat NO  when payday eventually arrives I may be able to muster one or two drain cleaner infested china mall specials  do i want to put that in my body: a big BIG fat NO  but it will be a cold day in hell before I light a stinky again 

So? Do I need the juice: YES PLEASE  do I want the juice: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 

And that is all there is to it 

@SmokeyJoe @Room Fogger 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ADV-Des (23/1/20)

The Winner for today is... Post #28 @Spongebob 

Congratulations on winning 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Spongebob (23/1/20)

ADV-Des said:


> The Winner for today is... Post #28 @Spongebob
> 
> Congratulations on winning 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!


 Thank you kindly @ADV-Des, really appreciated 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (23/1/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thank you kindly @ADV-Des, really appreciated
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/1/20)

Congrats @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (23/1/20)

Janu-worry has struck again. Cant afford premium e juice until after payday. Stuck smoking some terrible one shots 
@Paul33 
@AZAM-ZN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/20)

I will leave it to @ADV-Des to pick the winner for yesterday from amongst the single post for the day. 
'from amongst' 

This comp is not about degrading anyone's dignity, it is simply about having some fun and a laugh. The vaping community has a great sense of humour. 

Come on guys 'n gals, spin us (the forum) some tall stories, I know you can do it!

There is still 700ml of juice up for grabs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/20)

The winner for Thursday is @Baj 
Congrats and thank you for playing.


Due to the apparent lack of interest I will implement an additional rule. Sorry about that but I'm sure you can see our side of the story as well.

If there are less than 10 entries for Friday, the competition is cancelled due to a lack of interest. The winners for Monday to Thursday will receive their prizes but there will be no prize for Friday and no grand prize for the week.

It is pointless to run a competition for the forum if the forum members are disinterested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/1/20)

I've resorted to carefully pulling out the wicks from my Zeus, washing it, drying it and very carefully rewicking with that same cotton. I can't blow circles to save my life but suddenly I'm blowing bubbles.

@Slick @Amir

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/20)

Day 800 or some odd of Janu-worry. Lost count somewhere around the time I lost nutrition 

Found some unused VG, used some to cook the cardboard patties to go with the rice. Added the rest in the Vape with a dash of vanilla essence, trying to work up the courage to either take a bite or puff. If I go quiet something went wrong, send 911! 

@Room Fogger @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## CashKat88 (24/1/20)

My Birthday is on the 2nd of january, this was my bday cake..



The only way i can recover from such an event is to get some nice presents from you guys  I'm still traumatized... Help me recover from this traumatic experience.

@Puff the Magic Dragon @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## GerrieP (24/1/20)

As you will see it is my birthday today with @bezi22, @omarb and @Rey_Rey.
It's bad enough to "verjaar" in Januworry, but 1 day before payday makes it even worst. Today was supposed to be a Happy noughty 40. But to receive a "I owe you" note from dearest next to my half diluted cup tea (same tea bag was shared last nigh amongst 4), breaks her hart. Now how can I take the last R50 from the account to buy some VG and mixed with pressed mint from the garden to Vape like a boss ... That breaks My heart.. So with a broken heart and a big smile I will PIF my winning juice to someone really really in need. Good luck to all. Keep it together. Only 45 days to go until Feb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Spongebob (24/1/20)

I will have to round up all my old atties that have a little juice left and empty it all in a 30ml bottle  if it is vapeable only time will tell......  If I am quiet pleas send someone to look for me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/20)

Januworry “I want to believe!”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/1/20)

@Spongebob and @Baj !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (24/1/20)

Noooooo!!! Now just to add to my Janu- worry woes, I must worry about who’s going to make up the next three posts!!!!

@ddk1979 @Dietz @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## klipdrifter (24/1/20)

I'm so broke my father asked us to go get some of the throw away take away boxes at KFC so that our neighbors think we are also eating some KFC this time of the month.

Goodluck @CaliGuy @Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Vapessa (24/1/20)

Thank you for the chance 
Okay.... Let me try this... 

So.... Sadly
My E-Juice is Low
And I need it to flow, 
But unfortunately I have no "dough"
I'd love a new taste,
That will be great, 
Then I'll have new flavours to Vape. 
If I'm a winner, 
It also means a Chicken Dinner. 
So with your decision, 
Id love to win, 
then I can enjoy a new flavorsome Vape juice.... With pride 
Not forgetting blowing some big clouds 

@Max 
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (24/1/20)

@Hooked @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)

Relax folks , after Janu-worry there is still Febru-worry , then we can March to the bank for some credit ?
This poor community better watch out or Social services and the WHO will send investigators to assess the critical VAPING issues , including :

Wife for sale or trade for 2 RTA refills.
Vaping brake fluid and creating toxic fumes over half of S.A.
Teenagers robbed of their juice and vape equipment just outside school gate.
Break in at the cop shop to free China vape juice confiscated in raid.
Be strong 
@GrantSchnepel @Power puffer @charln @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

When life gives you lemons,make lemonade. When life gives you oranges,make orange juice.
When life gives you Januworry,beg for vape juice.
@Norman Anderson @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

I planned to go on a trip to Europe this year. I enquired at the travel agency and made plans to visit all the famous places you only read about in magazines,tv and social media.
I got my travel bags ready, took out paperwork and started packing. I went to the bank all excited to clear the funds.
The consulted printed my account balance and that moment I realised I'm so broke even my reality check bounced.
@Dela Rey Steyn @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ADV-Des (25/1/20)

The winner for friday is post #49 @ARYANTO 

Congratulations! You win 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!

Thanks to all for playing, we will announce the grand prize winner on Monday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)

ADV-Des said:


> The winner for friday is post #49 @ARYANTO
> 
> Congratulations! You win 2 x 100ml Juice of your choice!
> 
> Thanks to all for playing, we will announce the grand prize winner on Monday.


Thank you very much , really appreciate it . This will make Febru-worry 100% better !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (25/1/20)

Happy vapes @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/20)

Congrats @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

I'm so broke for breakfast we had tomato soup


Recipe as follows.
Fill bowl with salvaged condiments from previous month's of wealth and enjoy.no heating required.
@MrGSmokeFree @KarlDP

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob (25/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I'm so broke for breakfast we had tomato soup
> View attachment 188676
> 
> Recipe as follows.
> ...


 Good one 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/20)

Planning a big braai tonight!


@SparkySA @Safz_b

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/1/20)

We have our Grand Prize winner  for the week!

We will announce the winner at 11:00 today, we just have to do a background check

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (27/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have our Grand Prize winner  for the week!
> 
> We will announce the winner at 11:00 today, we just have to do a background check


Will be waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/1/20)

The winner of the 5 x 100ml Juice is @ARYANTO 

Congrats, and hope you enjoy. The 700ml should last you a week or two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/1/20)

To all the winners, here's the process:

Please go to the website and place the order for the juices you want from these pages https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/ On the checkout page, enter your forum handle into 'Notes', hit 'Place Order' then when you get transferred to the payment processor just back out or close the window. This will place the order on our system, we will then zero the order.

If you want to take advantage of the free shipping that the prize gives you (it may not reflect on the checkout page yet, we will zero it) by adding anything else you may want we will edit it and send you a payment link.

Orders will be dispatched tomorrow via Fastway couriers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (27/1/20)

Well done @ARYANTO
Enjoy your prize

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> The winner of the 5 x 100ml Juice is @ARYANTO
> 
> Congrats, and hope you enjoy. The 700ml should last you a week or two!


Thank you from the bottom of my heart ,This is a *big* prize and I really appreciate the gesture , it was fun to put the old brain in creative mode again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/1/20)

@ARYANTO your order is only for 6 x 100ml Juice, you can add another one to make it 7

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ARYANTO your order is only for 6 x 100ml Juice, you can add another one to make it 7


Sure thank you , must have missed one somewhere , much appreciated , you guys and gals rock .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/20)

Nice one @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> To all the winners, here's the process:
> 
> Please go to the website and place the order for the juices you want from these pages https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/ On the checkout page, enter your forum handle into 'Notes', hit 'Place Order' then when you get transferred to the payment processor just back out or close the window. This will place the order on our system, we will then zero the order.
> 
> ...


Done

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/1/20)

Thanks to all that participated 

We'll probably do this again sometime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks to all that participated
> 
> We'll probably do this again sometime.


Thanks for hosting a competition this time of the year.awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/1/20)

All prizes dispatched, tracking #'s sent. You should receive it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/1/20)

Our juices are made fresh to order. For those with dessert and tobacco flavours we recommend a two week steep for best results. 

The fruit and chilled flavours only need 2 - 3 days steep, but they are vapable immediately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/1/20)

Cannot wait for my mango's!!! Me and the wife just cannot go without a good fresh mango juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (29/1/20)

Juices have arrivedand I have to say right of the bat I am super impressed  I absolutely love the way the juices are packaged and they taste awesome straight out the bottle  and the small free gifts are a very welcome surprise 

Big ups to @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des, definitely a repeat customer here! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)

Spongebob said:


> Juices have arrivedand I have to say right of the bat I am super impressed  I absolutely love the way the juices are packaged and they taste awesome straight out the bottle  and the small free gifts are a very welcome surprise
> 
> Big ups to @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des, definitely a repeat customer here!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen...(lol) enjoy bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...(lol) enjoy bro


YES , got so chaffed, I left my phone at work ...pic's will follow , promise

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> YES , got so chaffed, I left my phone at work ...pic's will follow , promise


Vaping does that. As long as you didn't forget the vape gear and mail it's all good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/1/20)

Thanks for the awesome juice guys and the comp!! We all happy vaping and put the oros back into the kitchen cupboard lol.

So i chose 2 mango's in 2 and 3 mg for me and the wife and we are very happy. Its very similar if not exactly the same as the mango i usually make for myself. 







Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Baj (30/1/20)

I would like to give a big thank you to All day Vapes and @YeOldeOke for such a wonderful prize. You guys rock

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/1/20)

Baj said:


> I would like to give a big thank you to All day Vapes and @YeOldeOke for such a wonderful prize. You guys rock


@Baj Thank you.

That cap on the 100ml looks sad 

Looking at the bottle next to it, it looks like you cut it way too far...

https://alldayvapes.co.za/e-liquid-notes/




The spout is blind for shipping. Just snip off the first mm or so, then it has a tip that fits into the tank slot, and the cap will snap back on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (31/1/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Baj Thank you.
> 
> That cap on the 100ml looks sad
> 
> ...


I did not cut it. Unfortunately it broke off during shipping but not to stress I've got another cap from one of my older bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/1/20)

Baj said:


> I did not cut it. Unfortunately it broke off during shipping but not to stress I've got another cap from one of my older bottles


@Baj That's disconcerting,never had that happen before. Sorry about that!

Was the satchel damaged?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (1/2/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Baj That's disconcerting,never had that happen before. Sorry about that!
> 
> Was the satchel damaged?


No it wasn't. It was wrapped in ample bubble wrap as well. Probably just a once off

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireDragon (26/2/20)

Most months payday and "I need to buy juice" does not work well together. 

Most months I run out of my All Day Vapes supply and are forced to use my "emergency" bottle. You know that juice you got but actually don't really like .... well that is me most months. I am an AllDayVapeholic!

Urgh... this gets sadder... I don't have two friends to tag...


----------



## Stranger (26/2/20)

The very reason I now DIY, sure I have had a fail or two but mainly I get it right and at roughly 15-20 ml a day I get through the month with ease and often have over.

Now the guys are doing pre mix in 1L bottles, a 80/20 3 mg nic mixes up very well and easily with most concentrates and the list is endless.


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/2/20)

Stranger said:


> The very reason I now DIY, sure I have had a fail or two but mainly I get it right and at roughly 15-20 ml a day I get through the month with ease and often have over.
> 
> Now the guys are doing pre mix in 1L bottles, a 80/20 3 mg nic mixes up very well and easily with most concentrates and the list is endless.


@Stranger As they say in the movies, you can't please everyone I'm afraid.

We try and maintain quality of taste and product without going out of business in a year or two. We have built up a reputation over the last 4 years that we intend to maintain. There is a limit on how low you can go on price while maintaining a standard and staying in business for the long term. That's a concept anybody should be able to understand.

Nobody in the industry does more than us in reducing costs with innovative production and management processes, while at the same time giving customers as much choice and flexibility in their vape, with the confidence that the product is of a high standard. So nobody IMHO is going to beat our price for the same quality and variety and stay in business for long.

Our DIY offering is at the floor, if volumes don't support it, it will be killed, no biggie. There's very little profit in it as it stands. It's not our main business, we're trying to support the DIY community as we did when we were the first local producer to offer One Shots back in 2016. I like the DIY community, I'm from it. What I don't like is the fixation only on price. We can go a lot lower in price by offering Moir's food flavouring 

Triple the size of the market in SA and maybe we can reconsider margins.

As I've said multiple times, we will NOT join the race to the bottom. There will be no 5L at R100 offer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (26/2/20)

Not knocking you guys at all and I think the one shot deals are really good and DIY is not for everyone. Plus I agree with you, too cheap and something will have to give. Look at what happened in the states 

I am also editing this as I think I was a little out of line with my first post. What you gys are doing is spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/2/20)

Stranger said:


> Not knocking you guys at all and I think the one shot deals are really good and DIY is not for everyone. Plus I agree with you, too cheap and something will have to give. Look at what happened in the states



No problem. It's just a sensitive point I suppose, sorry if I sound like an irritable old man 

I've been involved in the vape market for a long time, in the East, EU and even US for a time before I came back here, and the market here is tiny. Way too small for the explosion of suppliers we've seen over the last few years, especially in the DIY market. So there will be an inevitable shake-out happening, we've already lost some of the pioneers.

That's why we focused on developing our own juices, at least there we add a value that cannot simply be undercut with the exact same product.

DIY is another animal altogether from a business perspective. The only reason we are giving our DIY One Shots another go is I love the vibe of DIY, but in the end it is a business and will be killed if not profitable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob (26/2/20)

FireDragon said:


> Most months payday and "I need to buy juice" does not work well together.
> 
> Most months I run out of my All Day Vapes supply and are forced to use my "emergency" bottle. You know that juice you got but actually don't really like .... well that is me most months. I am an AllDayVapeholic!
> 
> Urgh... this gets sadder... I don't have two friends to tag...


You do knownthe comp is finished  and you have all of us on the forum 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

